# installation of perl module in freebsd 7.3



## Azad (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello,
We have perl 5.10.0 installed in freebsd 7.3. I tried to install perl's expect module by the command [cmd=]pkg_add -r p5-Expect[/cmd] And the error message was something like the following:


```
An older version of Expect-1.21 is already installed and that p5-Expect requires at least perl 5.10.1
```

The problem is that we have to use perl 5.10.0 and have no other option  and also need that expect module installed to customize that s/w.

I am a new user of freebsd. If that may cause my failure to find the solution, I am sorry. But it would be great if somebody can help me to figure out this.

Thanks
Azad


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2010)

Azad said:
			
		

> The problem is that we have to use perl 5.10.0


Why? There isn't much difference between 5.10.0 and 5.10.1.


----------



## Azad (Aug 13, 2010)

Actually when I gave that command (i.e. pkg_add ... ..), I found that it tries to fetch automatically that Expect module from ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.3-release/Latest/.

And the module which is given in that website "p5-Expect.tbz" contains dependency on the perl 5.10.1 (you can find it if you open the file structure of that zipped file).

So I was trying to install some expect module which do not have that dependency on perl 5.10.1.

Thanks
Azad


----------

